# Do I need to run 2 heaters in SW tank?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

What is your opinion please?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Running two smaller heates will stop you tank from being over heated if one of the heaters fails on it will also stop you tank from getting too cold if you heater fail off.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

That's what I was thinking.
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Or you can run a single undersized heater - it depends on your ambient room temp. Our room temp is 75 F and my single 200w titanium heater keeps my tank at 77 F.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I got Eheim Jager 250W two days ago a it was not keeping temp. more than 76.
The tank is open and temp. at home at 70. I got yesterday 300W hydor and it is able to keep temp around 79 ( that whet I want)

Is this temp OK or it is to high?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Whats in the tank?

For my Salt tank i keep a 78.8 Temp

FOr my Cichlid tank I keep a 78.0


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It is SW 80G with open top

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

